# Deleting Kindle books



## angeleyez320 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am a late convert to kindle. I have an Acer iconia tablet with android engine. Is there a way to delete kindle books in the kindle app that I don't want anymore so I can free up space?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Kindle for Android app, if you're on the 'home' screen where you can see the covers of the various books, you touch and hold the book cover and an option should come up to delete it from the device. . .it will, of course, still be in the archive at Amazon.


----------



## angeleyez320 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, it worked. Thank you so much


----------



## juliandarius (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In the Kindle for Android app, if you're on the 'home' screen where you can see the covers of the various books, you touch and hold the book cover and an option should come up to delete it from the device. . .it will, of course, still be in the archive at Amazon.


Thanks, Ann! I was looking for this too!


----------

